# Christmas card photo



## mrshaleyberg (Nov 27, 2010)

Did our pictures for a Christmas card this year. I thought it turned out cute. Just something fun. It was a pain to get my son to sit still! Kids are almost impossible! This will be our first "family" picture.


----------



## Sarah87 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is a great idea for Christmas cards! And your son is adorable! Very creative, I like it a lot


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 4, 2010)

It is a great idea.  My only complaint is the baby is the smallest one.  I feel like on Christmas cards, people would want to see more of the baby


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 4, 2010)

cool idea, like it a lot


----------



## Frequency (Dec 4, 2010)

Excellent concept; well executed; it really transforms the cheer of a Christmas

Regards


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Dec 4, 2010)

excellent!


----------



## Jose (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats a cool idea. Came out great.


----------

